# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  ختمة السيدة زينب لقضاء الحوائج

## ورده محمديه

_**** اللهم صلي على محمد و آل محمد و عجل فرجهم ( 100 ) مرة
**** يا حي يا قيوم ( 100 ) مرة
**** يا شافي كل مريض ( 100 ) مرة 
**** يا غفور يا ودود بزينب ( 100 ) مرة
**** السلام عليكِ يا زينب يا بنت أمير المؤمنين ( 100 ) مرة
كل ثلاثاء لمدة ثلاث أسابيع و الرابع يقضي الحوائج_

_ختمة السيدة زينب لقضاء الحوائج
يا شفيعة العالمين يا سيدة الحياء يا زينب يا عالم العفة و ناموس الكبرياء يا زينب يا سيدتي و مولاتي أقسم عليكِ بحق جدك محمد المختار و أبيكِ حيدر الكرار و بحق أمك فاطمة الزهراء و ضلعها المكسور و بحق أخيك الحسن المسموم و كبده المقطعة و بحق أخيك الحسين المظلوم قتيل أولادأهل البغا سيدتي بحق وداعك للحسين الشهيد و بحق غربتك وغربة بنات رسول الله و أطفال الحسين ( اللهم رد كل غريب ) يا زينب وبحق ساقي عطاشى كربلاء قمر بني هاشم العباس ابن أمير المؤمنين يا زينب و بمرض زين العابدين علي بن الحسين ( اللهم شافي كل مريض ) يا زينب نتوسل بك في قضاء حوائجنا و الشفاعة لنا يا وجيهة عند الله اشفعي لنا عند الله و اسألي الله قضاء حاجاتنا و حاجات المؤمنين و المؤمنات و إن يختم لنا بالخير و السعادة اللهم بحق مولاتنا أم المصائب زينب بنت أمير المؤمنين و بحق محمد و آله الطاهرين اِستجب لنا يا رب العالمين و ارحمنا يا أرحم الراحمين ( 14) ._

_و نسألكم الدعاء 
_

----------


## الأمل الوردي

مشكوره خيتو على هالموضوع



والله يقضي حوائجنا وحوائج جميع المحتاجين يالله

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مشكوره حبيبتي على الطرح
في ميزان حسناتك 
وحوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمد
ربي يعطيك الي في بالك
دمتي بود

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

السلام على عقيلة بني هاشم

السلام على زينب الحوراء

السلام على بطلة كربلاء


جزاك الله خير الجزاء غاليتي

ورحم الله والديش ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم اقضي جميع حوائجنا وحوائج جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات
بحق السيده ام البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق محمد وآل محمد
بوركتِ أٌخيه على الطرح
لا خلا ولا عدم منك يارب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية حبيبتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الامل الوردي* 
*دمعة طفله يتيمه* 
*ام الحلوين*
*عواميه صفوانيه*
*عفاف الهدى* 
*مشكورينـ على المرور العطر* 
*وربيـ يقضى حوائجكم بالذنيا والاخره* 

**

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*سلام الله على عقيلة بني هاشم*
*سلام على الحوراء زينب*
*الله يقضي حوائجنا وحوائجكم والمؤمنين والمؤمنات*
*الله يعطيج الف عااافيه اختي*
*في ميزاان اعمالج ياارب*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم اقضي جميع حوائجنا وحوائج جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات
بحق السيده ام البنين سلام الله عليها وبحق محمد وآل محمد
بوركتِ أٌخيه على الطرح
لا خلا ولا عدم منك يارب

----------


## ورده محمديه

_شذى الزهراء_ 
_منى قلبي_

__

----------


## حزن الدنيا

دمتـــ لنا ودام تواجدكــ العطر
لك مني احلى تقييم على مجهودك الطيب
كل شكرى وتقديري

----------


## ورده محمديه

*منورهـ خيتي }.{حزن الدنيا}.{*
*ودمتي متواصلهـ معي*

----------


## القاضي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
سلام على المرأة الصالحة والمجاهدة الناصحة والحرّة الأبيّة واللبوة الطالبية والمعجزة المحمدية والذخيرة الحيدرية والوديعة الفاطمية. 
السلام على سيدتنا و مولاتنا زينب بنت أميرالمؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب ورحمة الله وبركاته. 
السلام على فخر المخدرات الطاهرة زينب بنت فاطمة الزهراء 

أحسنت أختي الفاضلة " وردة محمدية " ونسأل الله عزوجل بحق العقيلة زينب وبصبرها ومصابها أن يقضي حوائجنا وحوائجكم وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مشكور اخوي القاضي* 
*قضى الله جوائجنا وحوائجكم والمؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين* 

*ولا خلا ولا عدم منك*

----------

